# طلب دائرة التحكم بحضانة الاطفال (قابلة للتنفيذ العملى)



## maarekmaarek (5 ديسمبر 2009)

اطلب من الاخوة المهندسيين دائرة التحكم بحضانة الاطفال(بور - انذارحرارة ورطوبة..........)وتكون قابلة للتطبيق وليس المخطط الصندوقى (diagram) ومحاولة توضيح مكوناتها بالقدر المستطاع


----------



## maarekmaarek (6 ديسمبر 2009)

:59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59:


----------



## maarekmaarek (6 ديسمبر 2009)

:59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59:


----------



## فداء (7 ديسمبر 2009)

اذا اردت بناء دائرة قياس للحرارة واعطاء انذار عند ارتفاع درجة الحرارة عن القيمة المطلوبة بامكانك ان تستخدم مجس حراري يسمىThermistro type NTC بمعنى اخر مجس حراري تقل قيمة المقاومة له بزيادة درجة الحرارة وضع هذا المجس في قنطرة ويتستون ومن ثم خذ قيمة الجهد المقتطعة على المجس الحراري والجهد المقتطع على مقاومة المعايرة وادخلهم على دائرة DIFFERENTINAL AMPLIFIER بهدف طرح القيمتين من بعض وتكبير الفارق بينهم


----------



## فداء (7 ديسمبر 2009)

http://www.free-circuit.com/wp-*******/uploads/2009/11/auto-fan-circuit.gif


----------



## فداء (7 ديسمبر 2009)

الرابط السابق يفيدك ومن ثم تاخذ اشارة المخرج لدائرة (,differential amplifier )وتدخله على دائرة مقارن وتقارن مع درجة حرارة مرجعية 40 مثلا وبناء على قيمة المخرج اما ان تستمر في تشغيل heater او تعمل على تشغيل المروحة


----------



## فداء (7 ديسمبر 2009)

وتستطيع ان تستخدم مجس حراري اخر يسمى LM35 يمتاز بان حساسيته عالية تصل الى 10mv/c ممايعني ذلك انه عند درجة حرارة 37 تكون قيمة المخرج لهذا المجس هي 370ملي فولت واذا اردت تكبير هذه القيمة ادخلها على دائرة مضخم عمليات غير عاكس معامل تكبيرة 10 مثلا فبذلك تكون قيمة جهد المخرج عند 37درجة هي 3.7 فولت وبذلك عندما ترتفع درجة الحرارة الى 40 مثلا تكون قيمة جهد المخرج 4فولت وهي القيمة المرجعية التي سوف تضعها على دائرة المقارن .


----------



## فداء (7 ديسمبر 2009)

http://www.electro-tech-online.com/attachments/general-electronics-
chat/34774d1256631361-idiots-guide-lm35-amp.jpg
http://media.photobucket.com/image/LM35/rebeto/lm35-adc0804.jpg


----------



## maarekmaarek (7 ديسمبر 2009)

لقد افدتينى كثيرا اختى فداء ولاأعرف كيف اشكرك وربنا يعينك على نشر العلم (شكر عرفان )


----------



## maarekmaarek (7 ديسمبر 2009)

والروابط بصراحة رائعة


----------



## مهند المهداوي (8 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
 احب ان اضيف حول موضوع الهيتر انه بالامكان استخدام مصباح ثريا بقوة 20 او 40 واط , يتم وضعه داخل ممر هوائي لاجبارتيار الهواء القادم من مضخة الهواء بالمرور حول المصباح لياخذ منه الحرارة , وهذا المصباح متوفر في الاسواق و ذو قدرة متدنية نسبة الى الهيترات المتوفرة في الاسواف المحلية ويتم تشغيله عن طريق استخدام ريلي تتم السيطرة عليه بواسطة الدائرة الالكترونية التي تراقب الحرارة.
مع تحياتي
* ملاحظة:ان هذا المشروع قمت بتنفيذه في العام 2005 وقد نجح بالعمل حيث تم استخدام مواد متوفرة في الاسواق المحلية فمثلا في دائرة مراقبة الحرارة الالكترونية تم استخدام المقاومة المتغيرة الموجودة في السيارات التي تكون مرتبطة بمقياس الحرارة في السيارة والمراوح كانت من المراوح المستخدمة في تبريد الاجهزة الالكترونية حيث تم ربط مروحتين مع بعض للحصول على طاقة دفع اكبر.


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (28 ديسمبر 2009)

روح للمهندس إسلام وبسرعه عشان نخلص 
الفرعون الصغير مطر


----------

